# Importance of Teeth/Bite



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Lots of Goldens have dropped incisors it is not a big problem for the show ring. It is genetic. Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*pics of bite..and a cute one*

Sorry took me a bit to get back on this. It was soo much fun trying to get a pic of her teeth/bite. She was such a trooper! My camera wasn't agreeing with me so not the best looking. The tooth issue of have is when you are looking at the teeth it is on the left side (actually would be the right side) but it's the second to last tooth. It sticks out. Thanks for your input!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay PLEASE do not even look at the mouth of a puppy this age. She is overshot right now because she's at that awkward age when their top jaw grows faster than her bottom jaw. This will correct itself.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Okay PLEASE do not even look at the mouth of a puppy this age. She is overshot right now because she's at that awkward age when their top jaw grows faster than her bottom jaw. This will correct itself.


Ok I understand that..and her bite itself isn't too bad but it's the tooth that worries me. But if you said that even a missed incisor isn't too bad I would assume that one that is a little crooked will be ok? Thanks you for your help!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What you are seeing is normal and as her head grows it won't be so obvious. I don't see the incisors as being crooked or abnormal.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I'm glad you're not..Just got me worried! I know she's getting awfully leggy here lately! My breeder said the momma went through her "uglies" when she was young so maybe that's what she's going through, or what she meant by that term! lol


----------

